# Gun Stock



## Bamoo (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone cut a gun stock out with Bobcad if so I woula like to see how it was done thanks.


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

Hey bamoo,have you had bobcad long? I am still trying to figure it out, running dxf files ok. Hope we both can find some help on your question. Welcome to forum. Later bowdean


----------



## Bamoo (May 30, 2014)

*Bobcad*

Yes it is a good software the only thing is the support is not long after buying the sofware. I also have Bobart too.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I have it and not impressed, so far. I bought Bobart with the package. Seems like too many steps to do simple tasks. I guess I have to work with it a lot longer before I can say if it was a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Bamoo (May 30, 2014)

Yes it is time , that plays the factor with this software. Did you get tech support with it. If so use it as much as u can before it runs out.


----------

